# Heel Edge to Toe Edge Turn....HELP PLEASE



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

iregicide said:


> *Cant do:*
> Turn fast / Carve toe to heel edge.
> 
> *Can do:*
> Turn fast / carve heel to toe edge


lol, thats kinda of contradicting don't you think?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

So you can jib in the park but you can't initiate a turn from toe edge to heel edge? I hardly feel bad for you :laugh: I would say that if this was your second time snowboarding you are doing just fine, you just need to practice more and you'll be getting it in no time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

dude if you can even turn...you should definintley not be "jibbing the park." honestly I find it hard to believe that you can butter and hit rails/boxes, yet you have no edge control...and it's your second time. or maybe you're just that good. and with the edge catch thing..it's probably because you're putting you're toes down before your board has crossed the fall line from the toe side turn, which a lot of beginners do. just a guess, no one can tell you what you're doing wrong unless they see you ride. get a lesson.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> So you can jib in the park but you can't initiate a turn from toe edge to heel edge? I hardly feel bad for you :laugh: I would say that if this was your second time snowboarding you are doing just fine, you just need to practice more and you'll be getting it in no time.


i thought kids on the east coast were the only ones who went to the park before they could handle their edges? :dunno: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> First off, on your "second day ever" you should`nt even be on the blue runs. Learn to walk before you learn to run. Go back to the bunny hill and learn the foundational movements before jibbing and buttering and riding blues. To become a decent rider, you need to master the basics before hitting the park. The terrain park is but a tiny portion of the snowboarding sport.


another memo you've got to foward along to the new yorkers :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

i can ride the blues just fine and they aren't huge jibs or anything like what you guys are probably thinking. And i CAN turn its just that it seems that when i do it from toe to heel at a high speed i catch an edge. Also the blue hills that im taking i do just fine. But i think its the fall line that im messing up, im going in two weeks so i'll try it then. Im prolly goin to take an intermediate lesson or w/e lesson too. Thx guys


----------

